# Showcase (C Spire) radio problem



## chibimateo (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been having a problem with my C Spire Showcase for a while, and I've tried several things to no avail.

The main problem is that I cannot connect to data at all (except through wifi), and I am constantly roaming. I can send/receive both calls and SMS. I don't have MMS service, so I don't know if that would or would not work.

Lately, I have checked and seen that my PRL is 10007, which I know is not the most recent (since I've seen forum posts with people having at least 10009). I'm not sure if my PRL was a different version in the past (when my data worked or in another configuration that wasn't working).

I'm currently using Powerwashed EC09 flashed from Odin3 v1.7. I have also tried stock EE25 and EI20, which behave the same as my current setup. On both of these stock ROMs, I tried flashing the C Spire stock modem designed for each, in case the modem was not updated properly by Odin. CyanogenMod 7.1 Showcase MTD (which I prefer, when I had data working) has most of the same behavior, except when I try to send an SMS, it shows up as blank to the recipient. I also used MIUI in the past, and I'm pretty sure I was on that when this problem first developed, but I have used all these ROMs in the past without a problem at some point.

Ideally, I would like to get back on CyanogenMod (or possibly mess around with some ICS ROMs), but most importantly, I just need to get data working on the native network (starting from scratch in Odin, preferably, to have a known starting point). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Flash back to EE25 Rom With odin and check the EFS clear box checked if you dont get data after dialing *228, repeat EE25 flash again,, check again ,,, then flash to the EI20 Rom (Without EFS Clear checked) And see what happens. Iv'e actually had to do it more than once to get it to work.Your blank text were caused by using EE25.

I had the same exact thing happen to me while running Miui 2 different times ( I learned NEVER EVEN CLICK ON MOBILE SETTINGS!!LOL)

Like i said i've been exactly where your at and it worked for me,

Not sure if you have all the files you need but here they are.

Here is the Atlas 2.2.2 pit file you need : http://db.tt/C6j24HOR Goes In PIT

EE25 .tar file : http://min.us/mXjjcG3f1 Goes in PDA

EI20 .tar file : http://db.tt/GAnHNCaR Goes in PDA

Be sure that REPATITION IS CHECKED


----------



## chibimateo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks man, you're a lifesaver!

I don't think I'd ever checked the EFS Clear box before, so that might have been what I had been doing wrong. I'm also not 100% sure that I did the *228 immediately after flashing back to EE25. Either way, the *228 went through after flashing back to EE25, and I got data connectivity, so I can play around with flashing to EI20 like you mentioned (without the EFS Clear) and going back to other ROMs now that I know I can at least get back to this base level of functionality.

Did you have any problems with your data service or blank texts when you were on MIUI or any other 3rd party ROMs? Also, do you know if *228 should work on other ROMs? Like I said in the OP, I had it working fine with CyanogenMod and MIUI on separate occasions, but I'm not sure what got me to the point of not working.


----------

